# upottamaan vaakunaleijonii



## danel32

Taken from Väinö Linna "Tuntematon sotilas", 1985 year scenario. Last question about this scenario.
Rokka carving souvenirs and Rahikainen sells them. Dialogue: Minkä mie kaiverran tähä? Muisto 1942, vai Syväri 1942? Rahikainen replies: Aletaan upottamaan vaakunaleijonii.
What is "upottamaan vaakunaleijonii"? Vaakunalejonii is heraldic lion, I guess? But I can not understand essence of that sentence. Seems that this is not joke either, because after that they will discuss selling price of the "upottamaan vaakunaleijonii".


----------



## Määränpää

_Upottaa_ usually refers to sinking objects into water, but in can also mean activities like setting diamonds into rings. Based on this, my translation would be _"Let's start decorating things with the lion from the Finnish coat of arms"_ (not just any heraldic lion, but a specific, recognizable heraldic lion with an armored arm etc.)


----------



## danel32

Thank you very much!


----------

